# New Project..Charvel style...:)



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Since the 80s I've always loved Chavel Guitars. But since their purchase by Fender, They are kindo on the high-end price range, SO ... I decided to make a simple shredder, Charvel style.

OK...... it starts with a one peices Mohagany body. An original Floyd Rose Black, Jon Moore Humbuker and a birdeye maple neck with rosewood inlays and black Schaler M6 for tuners.

I finished the dye today but it has'nt been sanded yet, that's why we see a lot of white speckles all over.

To Follow.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2010)

That's hot. I have nice feelings for simple Charvels in crazy colours like snot green and neon blue. Why? No clue.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

iaresee said:


> That's hot. I have nice feelings for simple Charvels in crazy colours like snot green and neon blue. Why? No clue.


hell yeha..but covering such a perfect peice of wood with paint would be a sin..LOL


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

thats interesting !!!!!! i have soft spot for charvels as well i still got a charvel 475 special MIJ that i have been meaning to wind some pickup for pickups . i had that thing since i was a teenager ....keep her going , bring the pics man !!!! :2guns:


----------

